# Dorico Elements 4 midi import Custom techique dont work here. i am only one?



## JPQ (Jan 18, 2022)

Dorico Elements 4 midi import Custom techique dont work here. i am only one? i do post their forum and Facebook group. without luck. one people form Steinberg asked details (and thinked i have mistake in my source file no is not becouse when i use factory settings like pizz/arco works fine). I am only one.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 18, 2022)

What’s not working? I have imported some MIDI file and it worked great. You will need to go clean up the notation in spots - it will do it’s best but sometimes you may want a different notation to achieve the same MIDI.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 18, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> What’s not working? I have imported some MIDI file and it worked great. You will need to go clean up the notation in spots - it will do it’s best but sometimes you may want a different notation to achieve the same MIDI.


You can use automatically for example Palm mute using there custom technique (factory ones like pizz/arco work) this not work. I can show screenshot area what I mean.


----------



## JPQ (Jan 18, 2022)

Dont care insturment name (i bet Violin + Palm mute is not possible it is i want know more) but area what i marked yellow box is what i dont get work. and even if i use techniques what are normal for violin (or instrument what track is) like pizz/arco.(even factory pizz/arco is here and works).


----------

